# Reserve BMQ and BMQ-L



## 2ndChoiceName

Hello, I am considering joining the Army Reserve when I turn 16 at the end of the summer, and have some questions. Can I contact the unit I'm planning on joining early, and get all the paperwork and everything now, so when I do turn 16 I can get my applications in as fast as possible, but would it be better just to chill out and wait 'till I'm 16 to call? Also, I have read on this forum that if you take BMQ on weekends it is every weekend. I have also heard that it is every other weekend. Could someone please shed some light on this? Also, is it a good idea to take BMQ-L during the summer or on weekends? I have read on here that some think that the weekend course is not intensive enough, and I can see why, but I'm not sure if I want to wait the better part of a year until I can do it, because it would be nice to get qualified ASAP.

EDIT: I have already looked for the answers to my questions, but if I have missed something, please let me know.


----------



## brihard

Gonna need more info. What city are you in, and what trade/occupation are you going for? I'll try to shed some light for you- a lot of things are shifting right now and courses are affected.


----------



## 2ndChoiceName

I'm in Pickering, a suburb of Toronto, so I'm going to try for one of the units in 32 CBG. I'm still deciding what unit/trade, but it's most likely Queen's Own Rifles (Inf) or 32 Combat Engineer Regiment, with the Governor General's Horse Guards  (Armoured Recce) as a backup.


----------



## brihard

OK. Well, any units that aren't infantry still do BMQ - BMQ(L) - DP1 for the trade. Infantry (Queen's Own Rifles) do BMQ, that then DP1 Infantry broken into two chunks. Functionally similar.

They won't touch any of your paperwork until you're 16, and you'll probably need to demonstrate that you're still a full time high school student in order to qualify for the recruiting category of those who are 16, not yet 17, but full time students. That seems to be how the reserves are working under the new recruiting standards. Don't be hesitant to talk to a recruiter now, but do it with the intent of getting information. In the meantime, get yourself in physical shape so that when you're 16, you're more prepared for it.


----------



## 2ndChoiceName

Thanks for the info! What have you heard about the schedule of the courses like BMQ? Is it every weekend, every other, or something else to further confuse me?


----------



## brihard

There are two options that are common. One is the pure part time- that's roughly two weekends a month (not necessarily on a regular cycle, but usually-ish about every other weekend) for about five months. Say early October to later February, and mid Jan to May/June. Another option is the high school co-op option, which usually gets combined with the second course- but I'm fuzzier on that, and I don't know if it's been adapted to the new system yet. That's a question for local reserve recruiters.


----------



## 2ndChoiceName

Ok, thanks for the advice.


----------



## 2ndChoiceName

Another thing, is the BMQ-L 5 day FTX held over a period of 5 consecutive days if I'm taking it on weekends, or is it held on weekends in bits and pieces? If it is the latter, doesn't that kind of defeat the purpose of the 5 day thing?


----------



## brihard

I don't have an answer to that, sorry.


----------



## 2ndChoiceName

Ok, thanks anyways, hopefully someone else will chime in, or I'll manage to find the answer somewhere.


----------



## Smirnoff123

I thought that you couldn't do part time BMQ-L courses?

Also, I think you should still contact the units before you're birthday, I know some people who have had their paperwork done before they were of age. All they can say is no.

C.G.R


----------



## 2ndChoiceName

From what I've read on here, you can take BMQ-L on weekends. In your opinion, would it be better to take BMQ-L during the summer or DP1 Infantry? I know there's an option to do both, but I'm not sure I want to give up most of my summer.


----------



## brihard

2ndChoiceName said:
			
		

> From what I've read on here, you can take BMQ-L on weekends. In your opinion, would it be better to take BMQ-L during the summer or DP1 Infantry? I know there's an option to do both, but I'm not sure I want to give up most of my summer.



If you're going infnatry, you've got it somewhat wrong.

BMQ is almost always done part time on weekends, and will very occasionally be done full time either in the summer, or as a high school co-op.

For INFANTRY ONLY, there is no more 'BMQ-L'. There is only a two month DP1 Infantry course, split into two modules, mods 1 and 2. Mod 1 can be run either part time or full time. I've seen scheduling for both. Mod 2 will almost certainly be run only full time.

Plan on doing your BMQ part time in the school year, and both halves of DP1 infantry the next summer, for two steady months of course. If you cannot commit to giving two months in your first summer in the reserves in order to get fully trade qualified, you should reconsider joining anyway.


----------



## 2ndChoiceName

Thanks for the reply, I didn't know about the DP1 thing for infantry. I am still deciding on whether the Reserves are for me, and you have given me a lot to think about. I can assure you, my decision to join will not be a hasty one.


----------



## brihard

Not a problem.

For what it's worth, I've been reserve infantry for 8 and a half years now, and I cannot imagine where I'd be in life without the experiences I've had as a reservist. As much as the job can suck sometimes, I consider it well worth it, and most of the people are top notch.


----------



## 2ndChoiceName

Thanks.


----------



## BDTyre

2ndChoiceName said:
			
		

> Another thing, is the BMQ-L 5 day FTX held over a period of 5 consecutive days if I'm taking it on weekends, or is it held on weekends in bits and pieces? If it is the latter, doesn't that kind of defeat the purpose of the 5 day thing?



When I did mine, our FTX ended up consuming something like 4 or 5 weekends in a row. Regardless, just like those who did it full time in the summer, we got very little sleep.


----------



## 2ndChoiceName

I see....all great info, thanks guys.


----------



## Vyscaria

Know this is a little late, but I thought I'd offer my two cents.

I went through the entire recruiting process with the unit at fifteen, did the CFAT and other associated tests at CFRC Toronto right after I turned sixteen- the timing was perfect. 32 Svc Bn, my unit, didn't seem to mind that I was fifteen at the time of recruitment. Can't say if it's still the same now, but it's only been a year. 

As for BMQ and BMQ-L, you will almost definitely be doing BMQ on alternating weekends, and BMQ-L in the summer as a one-month course. I do not think they offer BMQ-L on the weekends anymore, as there is a field portion involving sleep deprivation, and that (along with other technicalities of the course) doesn't work too well on weekends. Hope this helps.


----------



## 2ndChoiceName

Very interesting, Vyscaria. What did you do for your references, since they have to have known you since you were 16?


----------



## BDTyre

Vyscaria said:
			
		

> Know this is a little late, but I thought I'd offer my two cents.
> 
> I went through the entire recruiting process with the unit at fifteen, did the CFAT and other associated tests at CFRC Toronto right after I turned sixteen- the timing was perfect. 32 Svc Bn, my unit, didn't seem to mind that I was fifteen at the time of recruitment. Can't say if it's still the same now, but it's only been a year.
> 
> As for BMQ and BMQ-L, you will almost definitely be doing BMQ on alternating weekends, and BMQ-L in the summer as a one-month course. I do not think they offer BMQ-L on the weekends anymore, as there is a field portion involving sleep deprivation, and that (along with other technicalities of the course) doesn't work too well on weekends. Hope this helps.



Depends on your area...my unit just wrapped up running a BMQ-L on weekends at the end of May.


----------



## Vyscaria

2ndChoiceName said:
			
		

> Very interesting, Vyscaria. What did you do for your references, since they have to have known you since you were 16?



When I went through the process at the actual recruiting centre, I was sixteen. They said they'd take any references I could give them, so I gave them three people to contact, two of them being teachers at my high school and one of them being my Yoga Instructor. I actually got the distinct impression from that particular group of recruiters that references were not all that important. I could be wrong, of course, but they seemed rather lax about it with me. Maybe I made an impression as a nerdy goody-two-shoes haha! They only contacted one of my teachers, and admitted me to the next stage in the process. 



			
				CanadianTire said:
			
		

> Depends on your area...my unit just wrapped up running a BMQ-L on weekends at the end of May.



Oh, that's interesting. I guess you learn something new every day!   Thanks for the correction.


----------



## 2ndChoiceName

Hmmmm... I think I'll give the Queen's Own Rifles a call in the near future. When you called them, what did you say? Just the general "Hey I'm thinking of joining when I turn 16, what can I do to prepare/get the ball rolling?" kind of thing? And another thing. I've heard stories of people waiting up to a year for their BMQ, should I expect that, or since I'm literally joining right at the beginning of the school year, should I expect to do it fairly quickly?


----------



## MikeL

2ndChoiceName said:
			
		

> Hmmmm... I think I'll give the Queen's Own Rifles a call in the near future. When you called them, what did you say? Just the general "Hey I'm thinking of joining when I turn 16, what can I do to prepare/get the ball rolling?" kind of thing?



That's it,  you can even show up at the unit and actually see what it's like,  and make sure it is what you want, etc.  Also,  going to want to ask if they think they will have an open position for you.



			
				2ndChoiceName said:
			
		

> And another thing. I've heard stories of people waiting up to a year for their BMQ, should I expect that, or since I'm literally joining right at the beginning of the school year, should I expect to do it fairly quickly?



No one can answer that.  It all depends on when you actually apply and when they can process your file,  how fast you can do the tests and hopefully pass them, etc


----------



## 2ndChoiceName

Thank you everyone for the information, you've been of great help. I do have one more question. How are the non-DP1 qualified soldiers utilized in training exercises and things like that?


----------



## MikeL

Don't expect to be going on on excercises until you at least have your BMQ and BMQ - Land courses complete,  even then what you will be doing could/will be some what limited.  When you talk with the QoR recruiter this will be another thing to add to your list of questions.


----------



## 2ndChoiceName

Alright, thanks again to everyone.


----------



## 2ndChoiceName

Okay, so I called the Queen's Own Rifles today, and I asked the Pte who answered the phone what I could do, and specifically asked about the paperwork to get. He told me to go to CFRC Toronto and get it. Should I have asked to speak with a recruiter or is that something that the main recruiting centre deals with?


----------



## brihard

Not all reserve units have anyone who actually works there as a recruiter, and in most cases where they do, that person simply fills in recruiting as one of several hats. Your best bet is to physically walk in and get a bit of face time with someone. This is a time of year where on the one hand recruiting stuff should be happening, but on the other hand where not many people are around due so summer courses and taskings. Be politely persistent.

As for how new guys are used before being ualified- don't expect to take part in exercises. fter BMQ they may have you come out if you're free to provide manual labour or, if you're lucky, enemy force roleplayers. But you're not considered to be of any real use from a training standpoint until your DP1 is done.


----------



## 2ndChoiceName

Okay, so should I just go down to Moss Park Armoury and say that I want to join?


----------



## brihard

2ndChoiceName said:
			
		

> Okay, so should I just go down to Moss Park Armoury and say that I want to join?



Bone up on the trade first and learn as much as you can, and then yes.


----------



## 2ndChoiceName

Haha yeah, this has been a dream of mine for a long time, and I'm pretty sure I've learned about as much as I can without actually talking to those who are currently in the trade. My local library has run out of books on the subject and I've spent hours on this forum reading everything I can, so I'd say I'm probably about ready to go down there. Who should I ask to speak to? The CO of the unit or what?


----------



## MikeL

No...  you won't be speaking with the CO of the QoR for recruiting.   You will speak with their Recruiting MCpl(unless he's away) or whoever is around.  Seeing as the units are stood down(except for some full time staff) you may have to wait until Sept when they stand back up to be able speak to people in the unit during a parade/training night.  Seeing as that you are still 15 you have lots of time so not a big deal for you to wait.  Also,  just wondering did you just finish grade 9 or grade 10?


----------



## 2ndChoiceName

Ok, so should I expect a front desk and just ask whoever is there who I should speak to about recruitment? And I just finished Grade 10, I turn 16 at the end of August. And since you mentioned full time staffing, once I finish high school, I plan on doing an OT-CT to a Reg force medic, but I've heard that can take a long time and is a waste of the QoR's time if I am in for only two years and then I'm gone. So, I was thinking that I would ask the QoR for a full time position at the Armoury for a while in order to support myself and get some more experience, and then in a few years apply for my OT-CT. Is this plausible or are full time positions mostly only given to higher ranking, older members?


----------



## MikeL

2ndChoiceName said:
			
		

> Ok, so should I expect a front desk and just ask whoever is there who I should speak to about recruitment?



Yes



			
				2ndChoiceName said:
			
		

> And since you mentioned full time staffing, once I finish high school, I plan on doing an OT-CT to a Reg force medic, but I've heard that can take a long time and is a waste of the QoR's time if I am in for only two years and then I'm gone.



IMO,  if you are only planning on just doing 2 years then wanting to go Reg Force it is a waste of their time and money.  As well it can delay you doing what you really want(Reg Force Med Tech), as a CT into the Regs can take awhile.  If you want Reg Force when you finish High School,  then apply for the Reg Force during your grade 12 year.



			
				2ndChoiceName said:
			
		

> So, I was thinking that I would ask the QoR for a full time position at the Armoury for a while in order to support myself and get some more experience, and then in a few years apply for my OT-CT. Is this plausible or are full time positions mostly only given to higher ranking, older members?



There are few full time positions,  and they would be held by qualified members(some jobs might not be for Inf also, ie clerks), not a Pte Recruit with no training.


----------



## 2ndChoiceName

Yes, other people have told me it would be a waste of their time, and that's why I was saying I would remain in the QoR for a few years after graduating. The main reason I want to go into the Reserves right now is because I want to get a taste of military life (and the Infantry, because I want to be an Infantry medic, but that's a whole other can of worms) and see if it really is for me. And yeah, I would only be asking about the full time positions once I am fully qualified, which I hopefully will be by the time I graduate.


----------



## MikeL

2ndChoiceName said:
			
		

> Yes, other people have told me it would be a waste of their time, and that's why I was saying I would remain in the QoR for a few years after graduating.



If you are wanting to be in the time while you are in High School and a couple years after,  then it can be worthwhile for you and the unit.



			
				2ndChoiceName said:
			
		

> because I want to be an Infantry medic, but that's a whole other can of worms



*Med Tech in a Infantry unit(from what I've seen it isn't a full time job, ie you may be in the unit in the afternoons but working base hospital/MIR, etc in the mornings) and going out into the field as needed(which may not even be with a Rifle Coy)

That is a job that can take awhile to get into,  if you do.  All depends on positions opening,  and who is qualified at the time to go.  I'll leave it too those in the Medical world to give you the actual details as I'm just a outsider looking in on that more or less.  I believe there is a thread about wanting to be a medic attached to the combat arms though.



			
				2ndChoiceName said:
			
		

> And yeah, I would only be asking about the full time positions once I am fully qualified, which I hopefully will be by the time I graduate.



Again,  you still may not be qualified or in the trade that they require for full time.  Also like I said a unit will have a small amount of full time positions,  you may be able to get a tasking once in awhile but you could have 1-2 openings but 8 people wanting it.  In short don't expect full time employment during the year as a Class A Reservist.


----------



## 2ndChoiceName

Yeah, I've spoken to people on this forum and in person about the Medic thing, I just thought I would mention it to give some context. Thanks for your advice on the full time employment as well.

-2C


----------



## JMei001

What do you learn on the BMQ (L) ? Do you learn to use the Carl Gustav and frag grenades?

Also on my trade page website for Medical Assistant it says Soldier Qualification instead of BMQ (L), what's the difference?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loachman

JMei001 said:
			
		

> Carl Gusta*f*


----------



## PuckChaser

JMei001 said:
			
		

> Do you learn to use the Carl Gustav and frag grenades?



Unless it's changed since then, both those weapon systems were taken out of the PRes BMQ-L.


----------



## LightFighter

JMei001 said:
			
		

> Also on my trade page website for Medical Assistant it says Soldier Qualification instead of BMQ (L), what's the difference?



The site hasn't properly updated the course lists for all trades. SQ hasn't existed in a long time now, it was replaced with the BMQ-Land course which is shorter. BMQ-L covers some of the same topics as SQ did though.


----------



## mariomike

JMei001 said:
			
		

> What do you learn on the BMQ (L) ?
> 
> Also on my trade page website for Medical Assistant it says Soldier Qualification instead of BMQ (L), what's the difference?



Soldier Qualification Course (Questions & Answers) 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/23622.325
16 pages.

Reply #304 on: March 16, 2010
"I can confirm that the SQ is now called BMQ Land"

JMei001 can search Reserve BMQ Land discussions.


----------



## dangerboy

JMei001 said:
			
		

> What do you learn on the BMQ (L) ? Do you learn to use the Carl Gustav and frag grenades?



For the BMQ Land here are the topics covered as per the latest training plan (dated 15 May 2017)

•	Comply with the CAF Code of Values and Ethics;
•	Engage Targets with the 5.56 mm LMG;
•	Engage Targets with the 7.62 mm GPMG in the Light Role (Regular Force only);
•	Engage Targets with the SRAAW(L) (Regular Force Only);
•	Throw Fragmentation Grenades (Regular Force Only);
•	Communicate with Tactical Communications Equipment;
•	Perform Personal and Casualty Extraction from an Explosive Threat Area;
•	Execute Offensive Operations;
•	Execute Defensive Operations as a Rifleman in a Section;
•	Execute Enabling Operations.


----------



## 11Danno11

Hello, hope I'm on the right topic board. 

Does a weekend reserve BMQ course run throughout the summer? 

Read alot about the fulltime summer BMQ, and the weekend course that runs throughout the rest of year. Just wanted to see if a weekend BMQ was possible during the summer months. 

Thanks!


----------



## dapaterson

Generally, no.  But if there's sufficient personnel available only in weekends, it could be possible (assuming instructor availability).


----------

